# Trucks



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*LowBoy Heavy Duty Trailer*

I just love making low boy trailers and being able to put my models on them, 
No I am not playing with my models. LOL

Getting started, 


















Needed a pop can for size picture.



















Gluing up a slab, I clamp a board down so I can glue up the parts one at a time and hold them in place with hand pressure
It's 1/4" thick so clamps would just be a pain and get in the way.



























#4 over and out.


----------



## Budster (Jul 17, 2016)

htl said:


> *LowBoy Heavy Duty Trailer*
> 
> I just love making low boy trailers and being able to put my models on them,
> No I am not playing with my models. LOL
> ...


Looking Great 
as always. I am sure it will be a top contender.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *LowBoy Heavy Duty Trailer*
> 
> I just love making low boy trailers and being able to put my models on them,
> No I am not playing with my models. LOL
> ...


That laminated deck is going to really make this dropdeck trailer look something very special Bruce.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*LowBoy Heavy Duty Trailer*

Really doesn't look like I got much done but there's a ton a work in there, plus I went ahead and made up wheel blanks for the trailer and also the truck I may build to match.



























25 wheel blanks, glued up and sized.
There's a ton a work ahead on the tires but you all know I LOVE building wheels!!! LOL


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

htl said:


> *LowBoy Heavy Duty Trailer*
> 
> Really doesn't look like I got much done but there's a ton a work in there, plus I went ahead and made up wheel blanks for the trailer and also the truck I may build to match.
> 
> ...


gonna look real nice when finished :<))


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *LowBoy Heavy Duty Trailer*
> 
> Really doesn't look like I got much done but there's a ton a work in there, plus I went ahead and made up wheel blanks for the trailer and also the truck I may build to match.
> 
> ...


Looking good Bruce but cutting the tyre tread on 25 wheels will take the patience of a saint.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *LowBoy Heavy Duty Trailer*
> 
> Really doesn't look like I got much done but there's a ton a work in there, plus I went ahead and made up wheel blanks for the trailer and also the truck I may build to match.
> 
> ...


It can be accomplished as I have the technology needed to get er done. lol


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*Figuring out the wheels*

Worked on gluing up and then cutting out the wheel blanks yesterday and shaped the out sides. 
Twenty five of them.









Then today I cut out the treads.
First cut out the treads on the tread cutting jig.









Had to load the jig 4 times to get er done.


















Then needed to set up the table saw fence for cutting the treads in the other direction.
It takes some time playing around with the fence to get just the right spacing for the treads.
I would have loved adding one more groove but didn't think the wood could handle that kind a abuse.


















You can see where I did the extra groove in these tires but the wood was just a bit thicker so they could handle it.









I then got down the spare wheel box and looked through it for ideas for the rims.









LOL While I was at it I took some pictures of them, you probable remember where a lot of them came from.
When I make wheels I try to all ways make a few extras so if one doesn't work out there's no problem I have another.



























My brain went blank after that, it's really hot and humid around here, so time to sleep on it and something will come to mind.
HTL over and out!!!.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

htl said:


> *Figuring out the wheels*
> 
> Worked on gluing up and then cutting out the wheel blanks yesterday and shaped the out sides.
> Twenty five of them.
> ...


Always interesting blogs!!!


----------



## FrenchGoattoys (Jan 31, 2019)

htl said:


> *Figuring out the wheels*
> 
> Worked on gluing up and then cutting out the wheel blanks yesterday and shaped the out sides.
> Twenty five of them.
> ...


Your skills are disturbing. I would love to be as talented as the people I follow on this site.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Figuring out the wheels*
> 
> Worked on gluing up and then cutting out the wheel blanks yesterday and shaped the out sides.
> Twenty five of them.
> ...


FGTOYS You've made a great start, just keep building and the skill will grow as it has for me and all that follow each other as we build and have fun.


----------



## FrenchGoattoys (Jan 31, 2019)

htl said:


> *Figuring out the wheels*
> 
> Worked on gluing up and then cutting out the wheel blanks yesterday and shaped the out sides.
> Twenty five of them.
> ...


Thanks for the words of encouragement. Meaningful.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

htl said:


> *Figuring out the wheels*
> 
> Worked on gluing up and then cutting out the wheel blanks yesterday and shaped the out sides.
> Twenty five of them.
> ...


French is right, you have some serious skills…... also serious patience. All the wheels looks good. Ever try to sell them to ur local tire shop? No pun intended. They'd make nice key chains with their name on it as advertisement


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *Figuring out the wheels*
> 
> Worked on gluing up and then cutting out the wheel blanks yesterday and shaped the out sides.
> Twenty five of them.
> ...


Absolutely Bruce you are for sure a model wheel master.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*Got the trailer wheels under control*

Finished up the trailer wheels and will save the semi wheels for when I build the truck.
I took me more time to make these rims than to make the tires and there's twice as many tires as the rims just need to be on the out side looking pretty.


















Drilling out the spokes for the rims.

















































































Drilling for the lug nuts.

Different jig but same steps gets the lug nuts drilled.
I just used every fourth hole to get my spacing, *got to love jigs*, once set up just pin and drill no measuring what so ever.










Adding all the lug bolts.
I found some dowels just a tad bigger than tooth picks so gave them a try.




























Just about ready to put it all together but a ton a sanding has and will be done before that happens.




































#4 over and out


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

htl said:


> *Got the trailer wheels under control*
> 
> Finished up the trailer wheels and will save the semi wheels for when I build the truck.
> I took me more time to make these rims than to make the tires and there's twice as many tires as the rims just need to be on the out side looking pretty.
> ...


Nice.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *Got the trailer wheels under control*
> 
> Finished up the trailer wheels and will save the semi wheels for when I build the truck.
> I took me more time to make these rims than to make the tires and there's twice as many tires as the rims just need to be on the out side looking pretty.
> ...


Man oh man, you certainly do beautiful wheels Bruce.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*Adding more to the trailer*

HI!!


















Just had to put the wheels on and give it a look, lol









Ton more to do to this but look at how big this thing is.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *Adding more to the trailer*
> 
> HI!!
> 
> ...


That's one very impressive looking trailer Bruce.


----------



## Budster (Jul 17, 2016)

htl said:


> *Adding more to the trailer*
> 
> HI!!
> 
> ...


Looking great htl.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Adding more to the trailer*
> 
> HI!!
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!!!
I really like these low boys, can't wait to set an excavator or doser on it.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

htl said:


> *Adding more to the trailer*
> 
> HI!!
> 
> ...


This is getting a nice one


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

htl said:


> *Adding more to the trailer*
> 
> HI!!
> 
> ...


Those wheels look great!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

htl said:


> *Adding more to the trailer*
> 
> HI!!
> 
> ...





> Those wheels look great!
> 
> - sras


i agree with Steve them wheels and tires really set it off very nicely #4 :<))


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

htl said:


> *Adding more to the trailer*
> 
> HI!!
> 
> ...


I agree with Steve and Tony. "Those wheels look great!" 10+


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*Building my last semi*

After building the Toys And Joys Heavy Duty Trailer it's time to make a semi to match.
It's hard for me to take good pictures of the whole thing, these last projects are just way big.
Not going to get fancy with the bottom this time and stay pretty close to the plans.

Will be using cherry and maple to match the trailer.




































Great start to a fine finish. LOL
HTL over and out


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *Building my last semi*
> 
> After building the Toys And Joys Heavy Duty Trailer it's time to make a semi to match.
> It's hard for me to take good pictures of the whole thing, these last projects are just way big.
> ...


You're not wasting any of your summer Bruce


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Building my last semi*
> 
> After building the Toys And Joys Heavy Duty Trailer it's time to make a semi to match.
> It's hard for me to take good pictures of the whole thing, these last projects are just way big.
> ...


Summer time, summer time, sum sum summer time. :-o 
See if that doesn't sticks in you head all morning. LOL


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*Working on the cab*

Seats and steering wheel.






















































Before I do any shaping I need to get the radiator on there.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *Working on the cab*
> 
> Seats and steering wheel.
> 
> ...


Very classy seats and steering wheel Bruce. 
Like the kerf in the sides to detail the doors. 
The two tone roof looks great. 
The bonnet (hood) looks long?


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Working on the cab*
> 
> Seats and steering wheel.
> 
> ...


Thanks Crowie!
The two tune matches the trailers pattern.
I'll check the measurements but I take the sizes right off the plans I print out and use them for templates so pretty sure it's right.
This is one big truck.
Next thing up is the grill and you know I like making them. :-]


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

htl said:


> *Working on the cab*
> 
> Seats and steering wheel.
> 
> ...


I love the interior.


----------



## OHYESYOUWOOD (Jun 21, 2020)

htl said:


> *Working on the cab*
> 
> Seats and steering wheel.
> 
> ...


Awesome… I don't know if I have the 100+ hours it would take me to make this!
Can I ask… How long did it take?


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Working on the cab*
> 
> Seats and steering wheel.
> 
> ...


When I post tomorrow I will have about 16 hours in it.
The cab&sleeper is all sanded and put together.
I am retired so this is what I do to stay active and feed my model making addiction.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*cab, radiator and front fenders*

Just the right length.









Then on to the radiator.


















Then playing with the sleeper.


















Fenders and a nose job.


























Don't look now but he's smiling at you.










#4 over and out.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *cab, radiator and front fenders*
> 
> Just the right length.
> 
> ...


Now that looks slick Bruce with the two toning from radiator, to bonnet, to cab roof and to the sleeper cab; top marks sir.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*Axles locked in place and on with the details*

Figured out the axle spacing.




































Then it's time for the rear fenders.


















On to the deck.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *Axles locked in place and on with the details*
> 
> Figured out the axle spacing.
> 
> ...


Now that's cool Bruce continuing the two toning on the rear mudguards. 
Nicely done sir!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*Working on the details*

Trimmed out the rear deck.









Yesterday I turned all the tanks and mufflers.









Clamped up a board so I would have something to square things up and let me put pressure against as I glue things up.


















Gluing up the fuel tank braces and then added the steps.


















These little brackets can really get on your nerves, but the backer fence was really helpful on the glue up.



















Sanded off the dark stain just to see what the difference would be.









#4 over and out


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *Working on the details*
> 
> Trimmed out the rear deck.
> 
> ...


Coming along very nicely Bruce.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*Front bumper and got the wheels under control*

Here's the front bumper, I've had it done but never took a good picture of the front.









I tried and tried to work with the maple wheels but with just natural Danish oil their to light, with walnut Danish oil their blotchy, even tried some golden oak danish oil which came close but just ended up sanding the sides of the wheels flush and adding a cherry veneer to get them looking right.

I'm really not happy unless I'm using walnut and oak, they seem to just work so nicely together with just the right grain patterns.

Before.









After









With flash and with out.


















Should get it to match up now.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

htl said:


> *Front bumper and got the wheels under control*
> 
> Here's the front bumper, I've had it done but never took a good picture of the front.
> 
> ...


cant hardly wait too see them together and with finish on the truck it will be too pretty to put machinery on it :<)))


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Front bumper and got the wheels under control*
> 
> Here's the front bumper, I've had it done but never took a good picture of the front.
> 
> ...


Dutchy's excavator should fit right in with them me thinks. LOL


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

htl said:


> *Front bumper and got the wheels under control*
> 
> Here's the front bumper, I've had it done but never took a good picture of the front.
> 
> ...


Looking great especially the front,


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *Front bumper and got the wheels under control*
> 
> Here's the front bumper, I've had it done but never took a good picture of the front.
> 
> ...


That's one mean looking front Bruce that suits a big rugged prime mover.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*1911 delivery truck*

I found some cool old plans to play with so trying the 1911 Brush Delivery Truck'

I've built this style truck before but a much newer 1930's style.

Here's the start of it.


















Front view










Back view


----------



## Rich1955 (Jan 26, 2020)

htl said:


> *1911 delivery truck*
> 
> I found some cool old plans to play with so trying the 1911 Brush Delivery Truck'
> 
> ...


I noticed you have plans for your truck, would you mind sharing where you purchased them ? I'm interested in making model trucks but have no idea where to get plans. 
Looking forward to seeing the finished product!

Thanks, Rich


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *1911 delivery truck*
> 
> I found some cool old plans to play with so trying the 1911 Brush Delivery Truck'
> 
> ...


Click the blue " cool old plans".
Check out *Toys and Joys *for plans also.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *1911 delivery truck*
> 
> I found some cool old plans to play with so trying the 1911 Brush Delivery Truck'
> 
> ...


You seem to be working quite fast Bruce with this project


----------



## Rich1955 (Jan 26, 2020)

htl said:


> *1911 delivery truck*
> 
> I found some cool old plans to play with so trying the 1911 Brush Delivery Truck'
> 
> ...





> Click the blue " cool old plans".
> Check out *Toys and Joys *for plans also.
> 
> - htl


Thanks


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*Finishing up the cab*

Closed in the back.


















Got the roof shaped up.


















Added a little trim.









Then played with the seat.


----------



## Budster (Jul 17, 2016)

htl said:


> *Finishing up the cab*
> 
> Closed in the back.
> 
> ...


Looking good htl


----------



## Rich1955 (Jan 26, 2020)

htl said:


> *Finishing up the cab*
> 
> Closed in the back.
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *Finishing up the cab*
> 
> Closed in the back.
> 
> ...


That looks way cool Bruce.

All you need is the wagon wheels and horses to haul it, opps; did I say that!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Finishing up the cab*
> 
> Closed in the back.
> 
> ...


It will be powered by a 6.4 HP single cylinder motor.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

htl said:


> *Finishing up the cab*
> 
> Closed in the back.
> 
> ...


I am really going to like this one #4 :<))


----------



## hookfoot (Jan 23, 2013)

htl said:


> *Finishing up the cab*
> 
> Closed in the back.
> 
> ...


Beautiful.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

* Body work*

Radiator, bonnet, and floor board check. ;-]]]


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

htl said:


> * Body work*
> 
> Radiator, bonnet, and floor board check. ;-]]]


Lookin' good!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> * Body work*
> 
> Radiator, bonnet, and floor board check. ;-]]]


This will be one mean hot rod with it's 6 1/2 HP motor. LOL


----------



## oldrivers (Feb 10, 2014)

htl said:


> * Body work*
> 
> Radiator, bonnet, and floor board check. ;-]]]


Good start on a nice looking "C" Delivery truck


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> * Body work*
> 
> Radiator, bonnet, and floor board check. ;-]]]


What does the "C" stand for olddrivers?


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*Making spoke wheels*

It's time to get started on the spoke wheels so I'll know how the fenders will need to be.

I found some dowels about twice the size of tooth picks at wally world, really like the size but the drill bits I've got to work with it seem to have a mind of their own.
Come to think about it now I haven't switched out bits in quite some time so will be digging out the drill set next time I'm in the shop.

I really didn't want to use maple again but already have some blanks made up and not enough oak, I just don't have the gumption to go the extra mile for this model.

So here we go.
I'm drilling out the centers of the wheel blanks for the spokes.









The rims will need to be thinned down after I see what I have after the spokes are set.



















All my hole saws use the same 1/4" guide bit so very easy to drill it all.








Drilled the out side then the center hub, then drill out the center and chisel it out.
I know I could have done this on the lathe but just not wanting to have to set it all up when I can have it done in the time it take to get the lathe set up. ;-{



























Couple a minutes with a chisel and we're ready to drill the spoke holes.
I tried to set up my wheel making jig to drill the holes but the drill bits just wouldn't cooperate, so drilled all the holes by hand which I like doing any way so no problem.









If you're wondering what I'm doing here, by leaving 1/16"-1/8" of the blank still on the rims the center and rim will stay centered and I will cut the wood out after the spokes have been glued up.
I will need to thin the wheels down any way once I see how much room the spokes used.

Drilling the spokes by hand is not an exact science so will just have to see where the spokes ended up after drilling and glue up.









It helps to have a backer board screwed down as you drill all the holes.










I drilled the hub with one spoke just past the front of the center line and the other to the back, so the spokes aren't ganging up on each other, I had trouble with this on my first set of spokes.










Not to bad for 6 hours of play.



























Now I'll need to make some oak treads to cover them.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

htl said:


> *Making spoke wheels*
> 
> It's time to get started on the spoke wheels so I'll know how the fenders will need to be.
> 
> ...


Very nice looking wheels!


----------



## FestusHaagen (Jul 14, 2020)

htl said:


> *Making spoke wheels*
> 
> It's time to get started on the spoke wheels so I'll know how the fenders will need to be.
> 
> ...


Just a comment on the spokes. My wife had some bamboo skewers she got in the houseware section at a variety store. They are just about the correct size for a 3" wheel. They are strong and have some give to them if you don't get your holes lined up. Nice job on the truck.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *Making spoke wheels*
> 
> It's time to get started on the spoke wheels so I'll know how the fenders will need to be.
> 
> ...


The wheels are amazing Bruce, so fiddly by hand but come out a treat!


----------



## Rich1955 (Jan 26, 2020)

htl said:


> *Making spoke wheels*
> 
> It's time to get started on the spoke wheels so I'll know how the fenders will need to be.
> 
> ...


Nice job on the wheels!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

htl said:


> *Making spoke wheels*
> 
> It's time to get started on the spoke wheels so I'll know how the fenders will need to be.
> 
> ...


now its getting very exciting #4 i was waiting for the wheels on this jalopy :<)))


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

htl said:


> *Making spoke wheels*
> 
> It's time to get started on the spoke wheels so I'll know how the fenders will need to be.
> 
> ...


Very cool way going about making those wheels. Almost has me wanting to try them. Nice work.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Making spoke wheels*
> 
> It's time to get started on the spoke wheels so I'll know how the fenders will need to be.
> 
> ...


Someone on Face Book asked why I didn't use my Shop Smith as a lathe and turn the hubs, and I know I could but I've been doing it this way and have it figured out plus the time it would take to set up and get all my lathe tools together I can have it done *with out getting out of my chair.* ;-]]]
I haven't said it in a while but there's a hundred ways to do something and this is what works for now.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

htl said:


> *Making spoke wheels*
> 
> It's time to get started on the spoke wheels so I'll know how the fenders will need to be.
> 
> ...


Always fun to see your wheel builds!


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

htl said:


> *Making spoke wheels*
> 
> It's time to get started on the spoke wheels so I'll know how the fenders will need to be.
> 
> ...


The wheels look great. And so does the truck. Nice job on both.

I agree, lathe would work but then you lose the center. The way you explained it makes perfect sense. Now a thought tighten it on a threaded shaft and fine tune the wheels.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Making spoke wheels*
> 
> It's time to get started on the spoke wheels so I'll know how the fenders will need to be.
> 
> ...





> The wheels look great. And so does the truck. Nice job on both.
> 
> I agree, lathe would work but then you lose the center. The way you explained it makes perfect sense. Now a thought tighten it on a threaded shaft and fine tune the wheels.
> 
> - Eric


Eric that's what I did today but sad to say no pictures. ;-[
I use the SS disk sander jig to round everything then as you said bolt to the drill press and sand it pretty.
Built this way they are balanced and spin like a top.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

htl said:


> *Making spoke wheels*
> 
> It's time to get started on the spoke wheels so I'll know how the fenders will need to be.
> 
> ...


I didn't even think about the balance, that is great


----------



## Woodclaver (Nov 24, 2013)

htl said:


> *Making spoke wheels*
> 
> It's time to get started on the spoke wheels so I'll know how the fenders will need to be.
> 
> ...


What a brainstorm, axles and tires one piece.


----------



## Woodclaver (Nov 24, 2013)

htl said:


> *Making spoke wheels*
> 
> It's time to get started on the spoke wheels so I'll know how the fenders will need to be.
> 
> ...


I was wondering if back panel of wheel got sawn off after spokes were installed?


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Making spoke wheels*
> 
> It's time to get started on the spoke wheels so I'll know how the fenders will need to be.
> 
> ...


Woodclaver On these I took the hole saw I used to make the hole and slowly drilled out the backs but I seem to remember on one project I left them on.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*Finished up the wheels and started on fenders*

Finished the wheels.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *Finished up the wheels and started on fenders*
> 
> Finished the wheels.


The wheels look great Bruce


----------



## Rich1955 (Jan 26, 2020)

htl said:


> *Finished up the wheels and started on fenders*
> 
> Finished the wheels.


Really coming together nicely!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*Playing with Dutchy's Bus Plans*

I got a slow start and then it was stop and go.









Then finally started to make some progress.




































I had one thing that had me trying to figure out a way.
How am I going to cut a wedge out of my front fender so the engine hood could fit up just right?









On big lumber it would be interesting but on this small stuff, need to find a safe way,
so super glued the part at the angle needed to a small scrape of plywood and cut it out in a couple a passes.









Under side look.









#4 over and out


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

htl said:


> *Playing with Dutchy's Bus Plans*
> 
> I got a slow start and then it was stop and go.
> 
> ...


thats a good idea for cutting that part out #4 WOW your flying on this bus i have not even printed out yet LOL *LOOKS GOOD :<))*


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *Playing with Dutchy's Bus Plans*
> 
> I got a slow start and then it was stop and go.
> 
> ...


The start may have been slow Bruce but you're certainly got going now doing a top job of it too.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Playing with Dutchy's Bus Plans*
> 
> I got a slow start and then it was stop and go.
> 
> ...


I've been working off and on with this build so there's been a lot a time between for moisture to give me problems with these wide sides. 
Been a lot a rain. [Hurricanes down on the coast] 
They're wanting to cup and this is going to give me headaches down the road,
but it's to late now we'll just have to work with it. ;-[[[

I should add that I'm building this shrunk down to a 3/4 size to save on space and wood.
You can see by the Dr. Pepper can in some of the pictures, it's still going to be one large bus. lol


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

htl said:


> *Playing with Dutchy's Bus Plans*
> 
> I got a slow start and then it was stop and go.
> 
> ...


Looking good Bruce. Have also a look at Phenrica


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*Got a little more done on the bus*

Don't hate me Dutchy but I just didn't have the gumption to drill all them dowels to make hand rails so I'm calling my seats upholstered hand railed seats. LOL



















Got all done for the lower section so buttomed the thing up. :-}}}




































There doesn't seem to be as much to be done to the up stairs so maybe it will go a little easier, I hope.
I have all the parts cut out just got to fiddle with it and get er done.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *Got a little more done on the bus*
> 
> Don't hate me Dutchy but I just didn't have the gumption to drill all them dowels to make hand rails so I'm calling my seats upholstered hand railed seats. LOL
> 
> ...


Personalizing a project is what it's about and Bruce you make it look easy.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Got a little more done on the bus*
> 
> Don't hate me Dutchy but I just didn't have the gumption to drill all them dowels to make hand rails so I'm calling my seats upholstered hand railed seats. LOL
> 
> ...


Well Crowie I did make it easier for myself, cause drilling out all them hand rails would have put me over the edge, 
But it sure looks pretty when Dutchy does it. LOL


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

htl said:


> *Got a little more done on the bus*
> 
> Don't hate me Dutchy but I just didn't have the gumption to drill all them dowels to make hand rails so I'm calling my seats upholstered hand railed seats. LOL
> 
> ...


I for sure would sit on that seat very pleasant, without that nasty bar against my head. For as far I can see is your upper floor a little to long on the frontsite and not in accordance with lenght the upper side walls.

And about my handrails, I made two busses


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Got a little more done on the bus*
> 
> Don't hate me Dutchy but I just didn't have the gumption to drill all them dowels to make hand rails so I'm calling my seats upholstered hand railed seats. LOL
> 
> ...





> And about my handrails, I made two busses
> 
> - Dutchy


I know you did and I'll bet you have to go and get your glasses adjusted after all that eye strain. LOL


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*Finishing up the upper level*

More chairs.
It was a lot easier putting the chairs in with out the sides on.



































Just the right length once sanded.
I all ways like going a little long and sand it to fit.




































Now just button er up and add all the little doodads.
I didn't add any details to the out side till I could sand the sides and get every thing to match up.
As I said in an earlier post I was having trouble with the sides cupping so had to do some extra sanding to get it under control. 
I also had to switch the upper sides so the cupping would be to the inside so worked out but now the grain on the sides top and bottoms don't match up like they should have.
One of those things that if I hadn't said any thing most would never have noticed.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

htl said:


> *Finishing up the upper level*
> 
> More chairs.
> It was a lot easier putting the chairs in with out the sides on.
> ...


I was very surprised to see you added a roof to this bus looking awesome :<))))


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Finishing up the upper level*
> 
> More chairs.
> It was a lot easier putting the chairs in with out the sides on.
> ...


I don't know Tony but just feel better with a roof over my head in the British fog and the like. LOL


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Finishing up the upper level*
> 
> More chairs.
> It was a lot easier putting the chairs in with out the sides on.
> ...





> I was very surprised to see you added a roof to this bus looking awesome :<))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I should also add that until I had seen Dutchy builds I had never noticed one with out the full roof so just didn't feel right not adding the roof on the second floor.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *Finishing up the upper level*
> 
> More chairs.
> It was a lot easier putting the chairs in with out the sides on.
> ...


When one just looks at the last set of photos it seems an easy project!
BUT…...
The Work In Progress photos on the blog, they show the truth, that it's an incredible amount of precision measuring, cutting, trimming, and fitment to make the model look so good!

NICELY DONE BRUCE

Cheers Peter


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Finishing up the upper level*
> 
> More chairs.
> It was a lot easier putting the chairs in with out the sides on.
> ...


You got that right Crowie all you said and add that once you do all that you have finished the bottom level and now have to do it again plus make it match on the top level.. 
Very interesting build for sure.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*All most there*

Just needs some trim mirrors, head light.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

htl said:


> *All most there*
> 
> Just needs some trim mirrors, head light.


Well done Bruce.


----------



## Rich1955 (Jan 26, 2020)

htl said:


> *All most there*
> 
> Just needs some trim mirrors, head light.


Can't wait to see the finished project!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *All most there*
> 
> Just needs some trim mirrors, head light.


Superb Bruce!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

htl said:


> *All most there*
> 
> Just needs some trim mirrors, head light.


It certainly looks fab!


----------



## williansouzalima (2 mo ago)

htl said:


> *cabine, radiador e para-lamas dianteiros*
> 
> Apenas o comprimento certo.
> View attachment 2880860
> ...





htl said:


> *cabine, radiador e para-lamas dianteiros*
> 
> Apenas o comprimento certo.
> View attachment 2880860
> ...


----------



## williansouzalima (2 mo ago)

htl said:


> Obrigado rapazes!!!
> I really like these low boys, can't wait to set an excavator or doser on it.


Could you please send me the project with the measurements? I am unemployed and need to do something to support my family.


----------

